# One Tuber after Ectopic



## Dazed

I'm CD1 and looking for other one tubers to share this journey with. I lost my right tube Nov 27th at 6w3d after TTC 3yrs. I've seen plenty of threads of girls after metho, but not many for one tubers. I just want to give us "home".


----------



## gnomette

i have only one tube!! i have also fallen preg with children in the correct place unfortunately my son passed away at 20 wks but was in the correct place all the same an i have a very bouncy 2year old little girl xx
but i lost my right tube in 2008 i found it all a bit bewildering at the time and took me a wile thinking that i had been out done by no one even trying to save my tube but before i could try to ttc i had to come to terms with it cause i knew there was a chance of it all happening again i just went in with the attitude of if it happens it happens but if it doesn't then i would have to ask for help no two ways about it but it took me 8months to ttc my daughter :hugs:


----------



## Dazed

Hi Gnomette! I also came to terms quick with it. There unfortunately wasn't anything they could to do save mine... well its a small possibility they could if they had seen me when I first brought up the thought of ectopic. I was just constantly told to go to the emergency department. I wasn't in any real pain so I never did.

I unfortunately don't have any children, but I do have 3 fuzzy fur babies.


----------



## Dazed

Sorry about the loss of you son. I can't even begin to imagine what you went/are going though.


----------



## gnomette

yeh there was nothing they could have done to save mine only i didn't see it that way at the time i (like you) had been in to a&e nearly every other day for almost 2weeks so i was really angry when i was rushed in to have surgery xx but still my stay in hospital was awful but thats a different story x 
i am on cd 13 but i am working tonight an due to ov today poss tomorrow x 
that you got dogs/cats? 
did you concieve your ectopic naturally? sorry if you think i am being rude its just that after 3years i just thought i would ask if i am being too nosy or you don't wanna answer then just say i won't be offended xx


----------



## Dazed

I have one dog and two cats. They are my love bugs!

I don't find your question rude at all. It was natural. Because I was pregnant once before and blood work and HSG were normal, my doc hasn't really been very proactive. I had to push for clomid, but it didn't work so I just kept it natural because I really can't afford anything else.

Sorry your hospital stay was not so pleasant. The reason we are there is bad enough, but for it not to be at least tolerable is another story. 

Hope you catch the egg this cycle!


----------



## gnomette

Me too but my daughter decided sleep was not an option last night an so no bd an I am working 12hr night shift tonight so gotta hope that we can bd tomorrow night an Sunday so we can catch the egg if not start again next cycle but it is driving me crazy x 
Your in the USA so its different here we have to have been trying for a year before we get any sort of help an the waiting lists are huge an me an my husband if it came to it would not be eligible for anything as we have a daughter together so for us its just gotta keep on trying my husband won't let me have a pet he says its animals or kids lol x 
how long have you been married?
how long have you been told you need to wait to ttc after your surgery?


----------



## Dazed

I have been married 6yrs this year. DH and I have been together 13yrs.

I was told different things about TTC after surgery. One doc said three cycles, another said one complete cycle, and another said two weeks. I went the lesser of the evils and waited until my first AF. 

You? 


The NHS is a difficult beast to understand! I get it and I don't most times. Here most insurance doesn't cover anything. I have been lucky for my docs to code things in a way that most of what has been done so far has been covered, but I think I am at the end of my road for that. I have a feeling that anything after this point will all be out of pocket.


----------



## gnomette

yeh the nhs basicly will cover most things part from eye care an you have to pay a bit toward tooth care but part from that its covered but money gets taken out of our wages every month an thats how it gets paid for! 
but depending on how much you earn depends on how much you pay x 
i was told to wait 3 months after my surgery but i had complications cause the hospital was awful i got an infection so was off work for just over 2months x 
but my appointment to see the surgeon was bout as awful as it could get so i ignored him an started ttc when i was ready it took me 8months from november to july ttc my daughter an 4 months with my son but i am on cycle 5 an yeh i am still here xx i am taking all the right vitamins an all that jazz dtd at the right time bar laying in bed with my legs in the air there is not alot more that i can do xx its just frustrating at times is all x me an my husband have been together for 5 an a half years but we went to secondary school together so we have known eachother since we were 11 x i have a son from a previous relationship but they both get on a treat x

so you pay insurance but it won't cover any sort of treatment if you have trouble conceiving? so what does having insurance cover there?


----------



## Dazed

Our medical insurance covers most things, but nothing infertility related. I am always going to have some out of pocket casts because of our co-pay (the basic set rate fees for seeing docs). I also have dental insurance which covers all dental wellness and 80% of procedures. I pay out of pocket for vision, but I can get coverage for that too. I pay out of my paycheck a portion of the cost for my insurance, my employer pays the rest. Since insurance companies are for profit businesses, that one of the reasons they can pick and choose what they cover. There has been some work at reform, but I don't expect much to change. Some states mandate that insurance cover infertility, but mine hasn't.


----------



## gnomette

thats awful its not like it's any thing you expect to have to do no one expects to have to pay out to conceive cause no one is ever told about these things it something we always think is going to be easy until its not for us or someone we know well xx 
i would have thought it would make sense to make it one of those things that has to be covered xx 
just keep thinking pos an you will get there you can get preg an now that you only have one tube its unlikely that the next will be ectopic xx did they have a look at your other tube when you were under? or give you any sort of idea of the condition of your other tube xx


----------



## firstbaby9573

hi girls, just wanted to join this thread as im also a one tuber! 
i lost my left tube when i had a eptopic pregnancy in novemebr, though it took them a month to figure it out. my eptopic wasnt round in the sac like normal. mine was in a long line along the tube so they couldnt see there was anything in me at all they were workign off the hcg levels.
finall i opted for surgery coz i had a overwelming ffeeling i had to do that , n they removed the tube which was bloated out n abotu to burst. i was 8 weeks :(
iv come to terms with it n am in a happy place now and pleased to say i am trying again. 
just had my period after not really trying much last month so am goign to try properly this month.
i was told that now i wud be infertile every other month did u ladies get otld the same thing?
xxx


----------



## Dazed

gnomette said:


> thats awful its not like it's any thing you expect to have to do no one expects to have to pay out to conceive cause no one is ever told about these things it something we always think is going to be easy until its not for us or someone we know well xx
> i would have thought it would make sense to make it one of those things that has to be covered xx
> just keep thinking pos an you will get there you can get preg an now that you only have one tube its unlikely that the next will be ectopic xx did they have a look at your other tube when you were under? or give you any sort of idea of the condition of your other tube xx

Yeah, the insurance thing does suck. I had an HSG before this past pregnancy and was told everything was fine. When they did my surgery they said their was some scar tissue (don't know where it came from) but my other tube was fine. I was told that my next pregnancy will be closely monitored from day one to insure things are normal. Makes me feel a little better because I pestered the crap out of my doc since week 5 because I knew something wasn't right. Because he wasn't my doc for that pregnancy, there wasn't much he could do. It wasn't until I told him I was having panic attacks from my symptoms did he agree to see my personally. Glad he did!



firstbaby9573 said:


> hi girls, just wanted to join this thread as im also a one tuber!
> i lost my left tube when i had a eptopic pregnancy in novemebr, though it took them a month to figure it out. my eptopic wasnt round in the sac like normal. mine was in a long line along the tube so they couldnt see there was anything in me at all they were workign off the hcg levels.
> finall i opted for surgery coz i had a overwelming ffeeling i had to do that , n they removed the tube which was bloated out n abotu to burst. i was 8 weeks :(
> iv come to terms with it n am in a happy place now and pleased to say i am trying again.
> just had my period after not really trying much last month so am goign to try properly this month.
> i was told that now i wud be infertile every other month did u ladies get otld the same thing?
> xxx

 Hi firstbaby! Welcome aboard. Glad you are in a better place, but sorry you had to lose your tube. I was actually told (and read) that your other tube can pick up the egg from the other side. I asked my surgery doc how they knew that and she told me that they have seen pregnancies where they can tell where the egg came from the side with no tube. It gives me hope!


----------



## pdxmom

Hi Dazed,
I lost my right tube to an ectopic pregnancy in july 2012 at 6wk3days.We have started trying again in december and im on clomid 50mg from day 3 to 7. This mth was my 2nd cycle of clomid...hope things work out...
Its great to find this thread of one tubers...needed to talk and alot of baby dust :)


----------



## gnomette

it takes a few months for your body to get used to there being no tube but it learns to compensate quite well so even if you think you ovulated from your tubless side it doesn't mean you can't fall but it will take a little bit of time for your body to adjust I have been told by some drs that I can't fall when I ov off my tubeless side an others I can so I spent ages on Google an there is loads of evidence to suggest that it is completely possible xx 
An even if it doesn't get dragged across you can still get pregnant it just may take a couple of months extra x so don't worry xx it will happen xx
Hope your all ok xx


----------



## firstbaby9573

thanks guyss, i had the surgery done at a bit of a crap hospital and they didnt seem to want to talk to me, i had to ask for them to find sumone to tell me about the procedure. and i wasnt even given painkillers i had to cope the old fashioned way... luckily iv moved towns now so if it happens again ill b in a better hosp.
good to no that the egg can get pulled across, so wierd how it can though! i did hear that but the doctors made an exit before i thought to ask that.

i really hope 2 get my bfp by the end of this month. im literally laying in wait for my man to come home from work to dtd lol, anyone else trying hard this month????


----------



## Dazed

pdxmom said:


> Hi Dazed,
> I lost my right tube to an ectopic pregnancy in july 2012 at 6wk3days.We have started trying again in december and im on clomid 50mg from day 3 to 7. This mth was my 2nd cycle of clomid...hope things work out...
> Its great to find this thread of one tubers...needed to talk and alot of baby dust :)

Hii pdxmom! Sorry about the loss of your tube. I lost mine at the 6w3d as well. I think you have found the perfect thread to chat. Good luck with the clomid. Did you have fertility problems before, or is the clomid to help you along faster?



gnomette said:


> it takes a few months for your body to get used to there being no tube but it learns to compensate quite well so even if you think you ovulated from your tubless side it doesn't mean you can't fall but it will take a little bit of time for your body to adjust I have been told by some drs that I can't fall when I ov off my tubeless side an others I can so I spent ages on Google an there is loads of evidence to suggest that it is completely possible xx
> An even if it doesn't get dragged across you can still get pregnant it just may take a couple of months extra x so don't worry xx it will happen xx
> Hope your all ok xx

I hope the adjustment isn't long, but I do know there is going to be some kind of wait.



firstbaby9573 said:


> thanks guyss, i had the surgery done at a bit of a crap hospital and they didnt seem to want to talk to me, i had to ask for them to find sumone to tell me about the procedure. and i wasnt even given painkillers i had to cope the old fashioned way... luckily iv moved towns now so if it happens again ill b in a better hosp.
> good to no that the egg can get pulled across, so wierd how it can though! i did hear that but the doctors made an exit before i thought to ask that.
> 
> i really hope 2 get my bfp by the end of this month. im literally laying in wait for my man to come home from work to dtd lol, anyone else trying hard this month????

What is with you poor girls and crap hospitals! I guess I was just truely lucky. I was talked through everything and given adequate pain killers, although I can't say they did much. 

I am definitely going to try hard this month, but I am going to try it without OPK's if I can keep the will power.

Where are you all from?


----------



## firstbaby9573

im from surrey, south east england if u no it?
im not using any kits etc i no wen my ovulation is which is this weekend so my oh is in for a treat! otherwise im leaving it to nature to decide!
where r u from x


----------



## Dazed

firstbaby9573 said:


> im from surrey, south east england if u no it?
> im not using any kits etc i no wen my ovulation is which is this weekend so my oh is in for a treat! otherwise im leaving it to nature to decide!
> where r u from x

Can't say I know it really, but I do know it is in England as I have chatted with other lovely women on here from there or roundabouts. I am in Virginia, United States. We have quite a few areas in Virginia named after UK counties( (?). I'm in Portsmouth. We have a Surrey not far from me.


----------



## gnomette

I am in Kent first baby I went to the hospital that was nearer to London (we are between 2) when I had my ectopic but when I lost my son last year an went to the hospital further away the nurses an drs were lovely I spoke to my Dr an he said its common cause some drs wanna get to London where the big money is they seem to loose track of their patient skills x x 
Get your self to the bedroom an make sure you get down to business LOL x 
I don't know if anyone knows but I have been having deck since Thursday last week an been on a mission to nd as much as possible but Its not stopping an neither is my mood to bd all the time x any ideas?


----------



## carmela88

Hi Girls I am also a one tuber! I had my right tube removed in Sep 2012. My little bean was 8 weeks.I was also told my tubes were stuck together which is caused by Endo. So we are on cycle 4 of ttc now, would love to be preggers by the time of my due date :flower:


----------



## firstbaby9573

what are you hoping for baby wise boy or girl first?


----------



## pdxmom

Hii pdxmom! Sorry about the loss of your tube. I lost mine at the 6w3d as well. I think you have found the perfect thread to chat. Good luck with the clomid. Did you have fertility problems before, or is the clomid to help you along faster?

I did take clomid 50mg the first time too...i got pregnant with it on the 4th cycle..my doc prescribed it cos i had very long cycles..i used to ovulate too but not very healthy ones..hence the clomid..keeping my fingers crossed for it to do its magic this time round too


----------



## pdxmom

carmela88 said:


> Hi Girls I am also a one tuber! I had my right tube removed in Sep 2012. My little bean was 8 weeks.I was also told my tubes were stuck together which is caused by Endo. So we are on cycle 4 of ttc now, would love to be preggers by the time of my due date :flower:

i know what u mean...i lost my tube too with my first pregnancy in july 2012....im too trying in the hope of getting pregnant by the time of my due date...best of luck to u :thumbup:


----------



## gnomette

I have one of each already so I am not fussed one more happy healthy baby is all I want but when I was pregnant with my first son I always wanted a boy first x


----------



## Dazed

carmela88 said:


> Hi Girls I am also a one tuber! I had my right tube removed in Sep 2012. My little bean was 8 weeks.I was also told my tubes were stuck together which is caused by Endo. So we are on cycle 4 of ttc now, would love to be preggers by the time of my due date :flower:

Hi Carmela! Sorry you lost your tube, but glad you found us. Did they do anything about the endo while they were poking around? Is your other tube healthy even though it was stuck to you other one?



firstbaby9573 said:


> what are you hoping for baby wise boy or girl first?

At this point in the game for me, all I want is a healthy baby. I used to think I wanted a girl, but since this has been such a long hard journey for me, either would be perfect.



pdxmom said:


> Hii pdxmom! Sorry about the loss of your tube. I lost mine at the 6w3d as well. I think you have found the perfect thread to chat. Good luck with the clomid. Did you have fertility problems before, or is the clomid to help you along faster?
> 
> I did take clomid 50mg the first time too...i got pregnant with it on the 4th cycle..my doc prescribed it cos i had very long cycles..i used to ovulate too but not very healthy ones..hence the clomid..keeping my fingers crossed for it to do its magic this time round too

Lets hope it does the trick for you. I was on it for 5 cycles but nothing came of it. I think I suffer from weak ovulation, so I started myself on CoQ10. It may of helped this last time, or it could have been luck. 

The things we do to conceive.



pdxmom said:


> carmela88 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls I am also a one tuber! I had my right tube removed in Sep 2012. My little bean was 8 weeks.I was also told my tubes were stuck together which is caused by Endo. So we are on cycle 4 of ttc now, would love to be preggers by the time of my due date :flower:
> 
> i know what u mean...i lost my tube too with my first pregnancy in july 2012....im too trying in the hope of getting pregnant by the time of my due date...best of luck to u :thumbup:Click to expand...

I think we all are!


----------



## gnomette

pdxmom said:


> Hii pdxmom! Sorry about the loss of your tube. I lost mine at the 6w3d as well. I think you have found the perfect thread to chat. Good luck with the clomid. Did you have fertility problems before, or is the clomid to help you along faster?
> 
> I did take clomid 50mg the first time too...i got pregnant with it on the 4th cycle..my doc prescribed it cos i had very long cycles..i used to ovulate too but not very healthy ones..hence the clomid..keeping my fingers crossed for it to do its magic this time round too

first time of ttc after my ectopic took me 8months (9cycles) but you have to keep on trying you body will only let you fall when your body is good an ready xx so don't loose hope xx


----------



## gnomette

carmela88 said:


> Hi Girls I am also a one tuber! I had my right tube removed in Sep 2012. My little bean was 8 weeks.I was also told my tubes were stuck together which is caused by Endo. So we are on cycle 4 of ttc now, would love to be preggers by the time of my due date :flower:

were you on the other ectopic thread that seemed to fizzle out a wile ago xx sorry your here but glad you found your way here xx :hugs:


----------



## carmela88

Yes!! I knew it was you! I can remember your username but your pic is different. Nice to be speaking to you again xxx


----------



## pdxmom

gnomette said:


> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> Hii pdxmom! Sorry about the loss of your tube. I lost mine at the 6w3d as well. I think you have found the perfect thread to chat. Good luck with the clomid. Did you have fertility problems before, or is the clomid to help you along faster?
> 
> I did take clomid 50mg the first time too...i got pregnant with it on the 4th cycle..my doc prescribed it cos i had very long cycles..i used to ovulate too but not very healthy ones..hence the clomid..keeping my fingers crossed for it to do its magic this time round too
> 
> first time of ttc after my ectopic took me 8months (9cycles) but you have to keep on trying you body will only let you fall when your body is good an ready xx so don't loose hope xxClick to expand...

The time u ttc after ectopic...did u take an medication or did u conceive naturally?


----------



## gnomette

hay carmella my love hope your well xx yeh i changed my pic ihave not changed it since i joined so thought it was about time x lol

pdxmom that was naturally xx i went on the assumption that i could only fall every other month so it was not disappointed but i was pulling my hair out by the time i fell x but it was worth it xx :hugs:


----------



## pdxmom

gnomette said:


> hay carmella my love hope your well xx yeh i changed my pic ihave not changed it since i joined so thought it was about time x lol
> 
> pdxmom that was naturally xx i went on the assumption that i could only fall every other month so it was not disappointed but i was pulling my hair out by the time i fell x but it was worth it xx :hugs:

Im so glad things worked out for u...and im so glad ive got onto this platform...gives me and im sure alot more women alot of hope and assurance...thank u :happydance:


----------



## gnomette

There is always hope my love its something I believe that we should never let go of I am not that religious I have my doubts I have been through so much sorrow I wonder what I did to deserve it all but the hope is something I have never been able to let go of x but it is not always easy but just as long as that little bit of hope is there you will always be ok x


----------



## Dazed

:flower: See, that is why I created this thread. I looked at others, but sadly they were dying out. Its hard to get support when you need it most when no one is there to talk to you. Glad you two know each other already. :happydance:


----------



## gnomette

i came across another ectopic thread a few months ago but everyone seemed to disappear xx but so lovely to speak to her again xx 
thank you dazed for starting the thread :kiss:
how is everyone today? is anyone temping,using opks, or anything else in particular? what cycle day are you all on x


----------



## firstbaby9573

i went with my friend to see one of her uni mates this morning and shes just had a little girl. i got to hold her but just made me like 10 times broodier! she was sooo cute but so delicate scary!

feels awkward holding someones baby when you dont really know them.. u no wen they r so new born and they r wiggling around and just never look comfy! 

<<<<<<<<<<<needs more practice!!!!


----------



## gnomette

new borns are always difficult to make look comfortable so i wouldn't worry xx 
i only have to watch one born an i am broody x


----------



## carmela88

Hi everyone!! Dazed, my tubes were not stuck to eachother (apologies for my poor english lol) I have adhesions, so my tube is blocked. The surgeon told me that they tried their best to unstick it but it wont last forever.Actually I am really angry, because I was so upset I didn't think to ask all the right questions and they didnt put any info about the endo in my doctors notes so he didnt even know I have it.I have a lot of unanswered questions.
AF reared her ugly head last night a week and a half early, im usually 30-39 days but this cycle has only been 26 days, I had ewcm on the 31st which was the first time since the ectopic so maybe I havnt been ov'ng till now? I have no idea,but this is really early for me. 

How is everyone else? Gnomette, do you still speak to anyone from our old thread?


----------



## gnomette

dolly is on another thread shes 12wks now xx part from that no xx have they tried flushing your tube through to see if that works? xx sorry af got you xx


----------



## pdxmom

Hi girls...Im on day 19 today...didnt get a positive opk this mth at all...dono wats wrong...clomid 50mg has worked for me before as well...mayb i didnt test at the right time...did do bding nonetheless from day 11 to day 18...doesnt hurt right :D 
Is it possible for the opk to give a false negative??its never happened to me before so im wondering...i use the clear blue digital ones with the smiley faces...im hoping i just tested at the wrong time...let me know wat u think


----------



## Dazed

carmela88 said:


> Hi everyone!! Dazed, my tubes were not stuck to eachother (apologies for my poor english lol) I have adhesions, so my tube is blocked. The surgeon told me that they tried their best to unstick it but it wont last forever.Actually I am really angry, because I was so upset I didn't think to ask all the right questions and they didnt put any info about the endo in my doctors notes so he didnt even know I have it.I have a lot of unanswered questions.
> AF reared her ugly head last night a week and a half early, im usually 30-39 days but this cycle has only been 26 days, I had ewcm on the 31st which was the first time since the ectopic so maybe I havnt been ov'ng till now? I have no idea,but this is really early for me.
> 
> How is everyone else? Gnomette, do you still speak to anyone from our old thread?

Ah, ok. I understand now. That's crap that they didn't put it in your notes. My cycles were a little wacky after my first mc, so your body it probably just trying to get back to its normal? I think with your cycle lengths though that you have been ov'ing in the past. I suffer from cycle lengths similar to yours.
Lets hope the endo doesn't rear it ugly head again for a LONG time! And don't worry about the poor english, DH is American and his can be horrible! LOL

AFM - CD9. If all is back to normal, I have about 10 days till ov. As long as DH's libido stays strong, I should be ok.


----------



## pdxmom

[/QUOTE] Ah, ok. I understand now. That's crap that they didn't put it in your notes. My cycles were a little wacky after my first mc, so your body it probably just trying to get back to its normal? I think with your cycle lengths though that you have been ov'ing in the past. I suffer from cycle lengths similar to yours.
Lets hope the endo doesn't rear it ugly head again for a LONG time! And don't worry about the poor english, DH is American and his can be horrible! LOL

AFM - CD9. If all is back to normal, I have about 10 days till ov. As long as DH's libido stays strong, I should be ok.[/QUOTE]

So do u normally ovualte on the 19th day?even if u have a 30 day cycle?


----------



## Dazed

I don't have a 14 day LP, its somewhere between 10 and 12. So I could ovulate sooner and have a shorter cycle. Average is about 31 day cycle.


----------



## gnomette

My cycles are only 26days its good in some ways an not in others before my ectopic they were 29days now they are 26 but after I had my daughter they went to 21 so who knows I think with each pregnancy it can change your cycle it just needs to settle after is all xx if your worried bout weather your ov-ing are you temping or using opks? They are the only way to tell xx it will happen xx


----------



## Dazed

Agreed


----------



## pdxmom

hmm,well my anxiety will end this week..have a progestrone draw test on wednasday...my doc does it on the 25th day..crossing all fingers


----------



## gnomette

Pdxmom :hugs: sorry if I am being nosy but why do you have your progesterone levels checked?


----------



## pdxmom

gnomette said:


> Pdxmom :hugs: sorry if I am being nosy but why do you have your progesterone levels checked?

Oh no not nosy at all...my doc checks my progestrone levels every mth on cd 25 to make sure i had ovulated and tht the dose of 50mg of clomd is working for me....he used to first check it on cd21 now he does it on cd25 which i will ask him y he does..:wacko:


----------



## pdxmom

pdxmom said:


> gnomette said:
> 
> 
> Pdxmom :hugs: sorry if I am being nosy but why do you have your progesterone levels checked?
> 
> Oh no not nosy at all...my doc checks my progestrone levels every mth on cd 25 to make sure i had ovulated and tht the dose of 50mg of clomd is working for me....he used to first check it on cd21 now he does it on cd25 which i will ask him y he does..:wacko:Click to expand...

Basically last yr wen he started me on clomid he did the draw for 2 cycles and then stopped cos we knew tht 50mg was working for me..i had got pregnant in the 4th cycle..but the ectopic happened :cry: we started trying again in december and again with 50mg so this is the 2nd cycle which hes keeping a check on...me guessing he wont check after this..but just hoping i dont need another round of clomind and i see my BFP this mth [-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## alleysm

Hello ladies! Technically I am a half tuber.. Right is 4cm and left is blocked. Survived two ectopics and one miscarriage .. Now I'm barely ovulating and I'm old. Cycle break this month then onto clomid round 3... Just remember you only need one tube and one egg!!!!


----------



## Dazed

Hi Alley! So sorry to hear about your half tube. They originally told me they only took part of my tube, but the docs later told me the took the entire tube.

I hope the clomid works for you. You sound like you have been through the ringer, but are in good spirits though.


----------



## alleysm

Thanks.. im in va too! near Richmond.


----------



## Dazed

Yay! Another VAer. I'm in Portsmouth. Not to far from you.


----------



## carmela88

How is everyone doing? My af is almost finished, Im going to try preeseed or conceive plus this month, anyone tried either of these? on the 18th of feb it will be 5 years since I found out I was preggers with my daughter so maybe its my lucky month!


----------



## Dazed

I've used preseed and liked it. Word to the wise though, don't use the recommended amount as it tends to be too much.


----------



## gnomette

I have never used either but fingers crossed its your month xx good luck hun xx
how's you dazed where are you in your cycle when you due to test xx


----------



## gnomette

Ally fingers crossed it all works out xx I have no idea bout sort tubes so I have no idea what it means when it comes to ttc but I wish you all the luck an hope xxx


----------



## Dazed

gnomette said:


> I have never used either but fingers crossed its your month xx good luck hun xx
> how's you dazed where are you in your cycle when you due to test xx

I think I am cd12 today. I won't test till about 14dpo. Don't want to waste money on tests If there is no point.


----------



## alleysm

I wish there was a test to take 3dpo to see if the sperm met the egg!! Sure would reduce the anxiety of tww!!


----------



## pdxmom

alleysm said:


> I wish there was a test to take 3dpo to see if the sperm met the egg!! Sure would reduce the anxiety of tww!!

ohh ya would totally b cool if they had a test like tht..:thumbup: ive never used preseed either...dono watit actually does...can someone enlighten me pls..mayb i can give it a shot :flower:


----------



## carmela88

I think it can help the sperm make it to the eggs, most lubricants are not good to use if you are ttc because it can slow the soldiers down. I think the womans body is a hazardous enviroment for sperm and, from what I've learned from reading about conceive plus, it gives sperm a better chance. I dont know if this is true but it does have alot of good reviews and some woman have recommended it to me from this site.


----------



## pdxmom

carmela88 said:


> I think it can help the sperm make it to the eggs, most lubricants are not good to use if you are ttc because it can slow the soldiers down. I think the womans body is a hazardous enviroment for sperm and, from what I've learned from reading about conceive plus, it gives sperm a better chance. I dont know if this is true but it does have alot of good reviews and some woman have recommended it to me from this site.

thanks...o think im just gonna wait and c wat happens...alil confised abt it as of now...maybe it willb my desparate attempt...havent still got to the deparate place as of now..:haha:


----------



## Dazed

Pre-seed is a sperm friendly lubricant. Its good for those... *ahem*... dry days. Some women also have cm that isn't always friendly to the troops and this helps to counter act it. I wouldn't really consider it a last ditch effort. In fact I actually find it better than other lube.


----------



## pdxmom

Dazed said:


> Pre-seed is a sperm friendly lubricant. Its good for those... *ahem*... dry days. Some women also have cm that isn't always friendly to the troops and this helps to counter act it. I wouldn't really consider it a last ditch effort. In fact I actually find it better than other lube.

oh actually my doc had done a test to c whether dh and my fluids r "friendly"  and he said tht we r very compatible..secondly ive never used any kinda lube ever...obviously i have my dry spell :dohh: ...and i was also reading tht clomid can kinda make u dry..honestly i havent really kept track whether it did it to me or not...mayb i shud first keep and a track of tht and then consider preseed....uuuffff confusion ](*,)


----------



## Dazed

pdxmom said:


> Dazed said:
> 
> 
> Pre-seed is a sperm friendly lubricant. Its good for those... *ahem*... dry days. Some women also have cm that isn't always friendly to the troops and this helps to counter act it. I wouldn't really consider it a last ditch effort. In fact I actually find it better than other lube.
> 
> oh actually my doc had done a test to c whether dh and my fluids r "friendly"  and he said tht we r very compatible..secondly ive never used any kinda lube ever...obviously i have my dry spell :dohh: ...and i was also reading tht clomid can kinda make u dry..honestly i havent really kept track whether it did it to me or not...mayb i shud first keep and a track of tht and then consider preseed....uuuffff confusion ](*,)Click to expand...

Yeah, clomid can actually cause hostile cm so pre-seed could speed things up for you.


----------



## pdxmom

OK...so will keep a much closer look on cm...gosh the things we do in the name of love :kiss:


----------



## Dazed

I didn't know that when I was on clomid. Wish I did.


----------



## gnomette

The 3dpo sounds like a god send I know I would be a lot less stressed for half the month lol :dohh: 
another cm spotter yay not just me x 
af is due Friday starting to wanna run into town an buy a test x x 
hope you ladies coming up to ov have been bd-ing plenty 
afm af is due on Friday driving my self crazy I wanna test but deliberately ordered them at the weekend so they would not be here til I would be able to test x


----------



## carmela88

In the UK it seems to be conceive plus that is available, I have never seen preseed but I would imagine that they do the same thing. I am going to buy some today and see if works:) Gnomette- You are doing really well not testing! Any symptoms or are you not symptom spotting? Good Luck!!


----------



## gnomette

carmela88 said:


> In the UK it seems to be conceive plus that is available, I have never seen preseed but I would imagine that they do the same thing. I am going to buy some today and see if works:) Gnomette- You are doing really well not testing! Any symptoms or are you not symptom spotting? Good Luck!!

thank you been trying not to symptom spot but my husband seems to be doing it for me i had a tiny bit of spotting an pink cm yesterday night when i was at work, hubby says being really horny is a good sign (every time i have been pregnant he tells me i have been like a dog on heat) he also tells me my boobs are bigger an i have had a couple of nose bleeds an i have had a few cramps end of last week so there is me trying not to drive my self crazy an he is doing it for me :dohh:
luckily i have been working the last 2 nights an he's not been able to ask me if i have tested yet :growlmad: 
how are you getting on? what day you on xx :hugs:


----------



## Dazed

I'm working on bding plenty. Its been hard though because for some reason I have just been exhausted! Must be going through another one of my spells.


----------



## carmela88

gnomette said:


> carmela88 said:
> 
> 
> In the UK it seems to be conceive plus that is available, I have never seen preseed but I would imagine that they do the same thing. I am going to buy some today and see if works:) Gnomette- You are doing really well not testing! Any symptoms or are you not symptom spotting? Good Luck!!
> 
> thank you been trying not to symptom spot but my husband seems to be doing it for me i had a tiny bit of spotting an pink cm yesterday night when i was at work, hubby says being really horny is a good sign (every time i have been pregnant he tells me i have been like a dog on heat) he also tells me my boobs are bigger an i have had a couple of nose bleeds an i have had a few cramps end of last week so there is me trying not to drive my self crazy an he is doing it for me :dohh:
> luckily i have been working the last 2 nights an he's not been able to ask me if i have tested yet :growlmad:
> how are you getting on? what day you on xx :hugs:Click to expand...

haha you can always rely on your oh to do the opposite of what your trying to do! All the those symptoms sound really promising, is it unusual for you to bleed a little before period? I am on cd8 and will start testing for ovulation in two days time. You need to post your hpt on friday!!


----------



## gnomette

no spotting is nothing that i have ever had before unless something has gone wrong x so i am a little worried about it x my tests turned up this lunch time i am really struggling not to use them x lol i didn't test for ov this cycle cause it was all getting a little crazy i am supposed to be taking this cycle easy but if af turns up then i am back to ov sticks next cycle x an the crazyness starts again x


----------



## Dazed

How are you lovelies doing today?


----------



## Bride2b

Hi ladies do you mind if I crash your thread, I had an ectopic in July & tube removal too (I was 9 weeks when it was discovered) and have been trying for baby number 1 since October 2010. We lost our first baby at 19 1/2 through my pregnancy in Nov 2011. So all in all we've had a rough time. I'm just scared that its going to take us soooo long to get a baby now I have one tube.
I went to the doctors this week and he is willing to do swabs and blood tests (CD21) to make sure everything is working ok as I am paranoid now & dont want to drag out this trying business if intervention is needed as its already been over 2 years.

I saw you were talking about conceive plus - I hear its better than preseed & other rainbow mums I know used t when they conceived their rainbows. I have used it for 2 cycles now but nothing :-( I think its because O snuck up on me changing from CD19 to CD15 the last 2 cycles, so I only used conceive plus once each cycle.


----------



## carmela88

Hi Bride2b, I am so sorry for everything you have went through, it must have been very difficult for you. Gnomette has been through a very similar situation to you so you have def come to the right place.


----------



## gnomette

Hi bride Yeh I lost my tube in 2008 an my son at 20wks may 2012 my consultants brilliant he has promised to keep a close eye on me when we fall again having one tube its self is not an issue you can fall x did you get any reason behind loosing your first baby? Keep your chin up if your tube is clear it will not take it long to learn to drag your egg from your side with no tube x I have fallen pregnant twice in the right place since having my tube removed x where are you I am not sure how things work in the US but I an pretty aware of how things work in the UK so feel free to pm me if you need anything :hugs:
afm ladies to tell the truth I feel like poo af got me yesterday so next month I am going all crazy with the opks they don't tell me what side but they tell me I am functioning hahaha 
hope everyone is bd-ing like nympho's LOL


----------



## pdxmom

Hi ladies...did a hpt this morning n got a BFN...sad start to the weekend....af is due on Wednesday tho...now will wait n watch..sighhh


----------



## Bride2b

Gnomette I live in Kent too! Where abouts are you? Just saw your info at the side . I was saying to hubby this morning I find it so hard to deal with whats happened as none of my friends know what its actually like to experience what I have. Some have had early mc but luckily not been dealt the crap I (we) have. Its nice to find someone on here that actually knows what it feels like to experience both these things.
I'm so sorry about you losing you baby at 20 weeks - its just such a cruel blow. Do you know why this happened?
My waters broke after a day of pains (which I thought were BH - well I thought growing pains at first as I noticed my belly was just starting to pop), I delivered him 8 hours later. There didnt seem to be a cause for why it happened, no infections or anything. We didnt get a post mortum as I didnt want him to be touched as they said its highly unlikely that they would find anything wrong with him.

I am on CD10 (O has been on CD15 the last 2 cycles) but usually its CD19. I have found the ectopic has change my O day but increased my LP which had decreased after I lost Bertie to 9 days on average (the shortest was 7 days).

Thanks Carmella for your welcome. I was so glad to come across this thread as there are loads of threads for ectopics treated with the injection but not surgery. 

How long has everyone been trying since your ectopics?

pdxmum how many dpo are you?

x


----------



## carmela88

Hi Girls! I am on cd12 and not had a positive opk yet, was planning on bd'ng LOADS but oh has two jobs at the moment and I never see him so I have a funny feeling that I'll be out this month. I am also still spotting which is really weird, I've had a tiny bit in my pants and some mixed with cm when I wipe, af usually lasts 6-7 days so unusual.
pdxmom- your still not out yet, I have my fx really tightly for you


----------



## Bride2b

Pdxmum I see you had your surgery a week after me. 

I'm so glad I found this thread - just read back over the whole thread - its nice to get a bit of back ground. Carmella I'm sorry about you endo causing problems with your tubes.

Alley - I didnt realise you had half a tube (that sucks - I'm sorry) do you have any children?


----------



## gnomette

carmella it sucks when work gets in the way of:sex: i worked 3 nights an hubby worked 5days an then af got me so i know how you feel what cd do you normally ov on? if you manage to get a couple of romantic nights you could still be ok x 
pdxmom your not out yet xx keep everything crossed for you xx :hugs:
bride2b i am in canterbury i had my surgery in ashford an elliott was born in margate i prefer margate they have been wonderful x where bouts are you? it is very rare my gp's (don't always get to see mine) have never seen a history like mine so its very rare to find someone in the same county that has had a similar experience to me(us) let alone at all i am glad that there is not too many as both situations are horrific :hugs: has your consultant given you anything different to do/take i have been told to take an extra folic acid and 75mg of asprin as its supposed to help a number of things x
it took my 8months (9cycles) with dd an 5months (7 cycles with my son as i only had a 21day cycle)


----------



## Dazed

Bride2b said:


> Hi ladies do you mind if I crash your thread, I had an ectopic in July & tube removal too (I was 9 weeks when it was discovered) and have been trying for baby number 1 since October 2010. We lost our first baby at 19 1/2 through my pregnancy in Nov 2011. So all in all we've had a rough time. I'm just scared that its going to take us soooo long to get a baby now I have one tube.
> I went to the doctors this week and he is willing to do swabs and blood tests (CD21) to make sure everything is working ok as I am paranoid now & dont want to drag out this trying business if intervention is needed as its already been over 2 years.
> 
> I saw you were talking about conceive plus - I hear its better than preseed & other rainbow mums I know used t when they conceived their rainbows. I have used it for 2 cycles now but nothing :-( I think its because O snuck up on me changing from CD19 to CD15 the last 2 cycles, so I only used conceive plus once each cycle.

Hi Bride2b! Sorry you have to be here but you have found us and are more than welcome to crash our thread. Hey, that's what we are here for! Hopefully you won't be here long.


----------



## carmela88

Hi Gnomette, I know it is so difficult at times! Ovulation varies from month to month for me, Dec I ov 9 days earlier than I did in Nov, so I bought a clearblue digi test to try and keep track so fx!!


----------



## Bride2b

gnomette said:


> carmella it sucks when work gets in the way of:sex: i worked 3 nights an hubby worked 5days an then af got me so i know how you feel what cd do you normally ov on? if you manage to get a couple of romantic nights you could still be ok x
> pdxmom your not out yet xx keep everything crossed for you xx :hugs:
> bride2b i am in canterbury i had my surgery in ashford an elliott was born in margate i prefer margate they have been wonderful x where bouts are you? it is very rare my gp's (don't always get to see mine) have never seen a history like mine so its very rare to find someone in the same county that has had a similar experience to me(us) let alone at all i am glad that there is not too many as both situations are horrific :hugs: has your consultant given you anything different to do/take i have been told to take an extra folic acid and 75mg of asprin as its supposed to help a number of things x
> it took my 8months (9cycles) with dd an 5months (7 cycles with my son as i only had a 21day cycle)

OMG I live in Broadstairs and had Bertie at Margate, my ectopic was diagnosed at Canterbury (as the woman at Margate refused to scan me as I 'only' had a miscarriage at 19 weeks which she didnt deem as being important to see me early). I ended up back at Margate for the surgery as it was a choice of there or Ashford. Its such a small world.
I had Dr Shervington when I lost Bertie and will see him again in my next pregnancy. All I know so far is I will be scanned at 6 weeks due to ectopic, Dr Shervington said I could get an extra scan about 16 weeks for reassurance to make sure everything is ok and to put my mind at ease in time for the gestation I lost Bertie.
I am hoping it doesnt take me too much longer. I got pregnant the cycle after Berties due date (21st April) and got my BFP in May. The last baby I lost through the ectopic was due 7th Feb, so I am hoping I will get my BFP in March - I just have this feeling that my body wont allow me to get pregnant as I still should be - if that makes sense. If I do get pregnant in March I will have a due date of a week or so before Berties birthday :flower: so I am really hoping that this month or next will be the time for me :thumbup:


----------



## Bride2b

pdxmum - any news? 2 days until Af isnt it for you?


----------



## pdxmom

Yup2 days till af for me...i did do a cheap dollar storehpt today which turned up negative too..it wasnt with FMU tho...but i think if i was pregnant it shud have showed up anyways even if i tested in the afternoon...


----------



## Dazed

CD19 today. No idea if I ov'ed or not yet. I'm starting to wonder if I can take the relaxed approach next cycle!


----------



## Bride2b

Thats a bummer pdx - do you usually get early BFPs?

Dazed - ugh how do you do the relaxed thing! That drives me crazy! BUT it does work. My cycles are still a little jumpy to do that. When I knew when I was O'ing I did lay off the CBFM & opks and both times I got my BFP - so fingers crossed for you xx

Afm - I did an opk (CD13) and a hint of a shadow, so I dont think I will O on CD15 this cycle as I have for the last 2 cycles.


----------



## Dazed

Bride2b said:


> Afm - I did an opk (CD13) and a hint of a shadow, so I dont think I will O on CD15 this cycle as I have for the last 2 cycles.

You never know. Some girls don't have the fade in pattern, so it could just go positive for you. Unfortunately the only way to tell is to keep testing.


----------



## pdxmom

Bride2b said:


> Thats a bummer pdx - do you usually get early BFPs?
> 
> Dazed - ugh how do you do the relaxed thing! That drives me crazy! BUT it does work. My cycles are still a little jumpy to do that. When I knew when I was O'ing I did lay off the CBFM & opks and both times I got my BFP - so fingers crossed for you xx
> 
> Afm - I did an opk (CD13) and a hint of a shadow, so I dont think I will O on CD15 this cycle as I have for the last 2 cycles.

actually the last time i was pregnant i didnt know n check only a couple of days after i had missed af...so i dont know...i met with my doc yday and he told me tht if i were pregnant it shud have shown by now...well...not anxious anymore...tomorrow either af will show up and illknow i have another go at it or then ill get alil excited...heeehehe :hugs:


----------



## Bride2b

pdxmom said:


> Bride2b said:
> 
> 
> Thats a bummer pdx - do you usually get early BFPs?
> 
> Dazed - ugh how do you do the relaxed thing! That drives me crazy! BUT it does work. My cycles are still a little jumpy to do that. When I knew when I was O'ing I did lay off the CBFM & opks and both times I got my BFP - so fingers crossed for you xx
> 
> Afm - I did an opk (CD13) and a hint of a shadow, so I dont think I will O on CD15 this cycle as I have for the last 2 cycles.
> 
> actually the last time i was pregnant i didnt know n check only a couple of days after i had missed af...so i dont know...i met with my doc yday and he told me tht if i were pregnant it shud have shown by now...well...not anxious anymore...tomorrow either af will show up and illknow i have another go at it or then ill get alil excited...heeehehe :hugs:Click to expand...

How many DPO are you then?x


----------



## Bride2b

Dazed said:


> Bride2b said:
> 
> 
> Afm - I did an opk (CD13) and a hint of a shadow, so I dont think I will O on CD15 this cycle as I have for the last 2 cycles.
> 
> You never know. Some girls don't have the fade in pattern, so it could just go positive for you. Unfortunately the only way to tell is to keep testing.Click to expand...

I dont think I have ever got a true positive opk before, I will keep testing over the next few days though. I do feel some sort of pulling around my right ovary though - usually I get this a few days before O, well I have noticed this on a few occasions anyway!


----------



## pdxmom

Bride2b said:


> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bride2b said:
> 
> 
> Thats a bummer pdx - do you usually get early BFPs?
> 
> Dazed - ugh how do you do the relaxed thing! That drives me crazy! BUT it does work. My cycles are still a little jumpy to do that. When I knew when I was O'ing I did lay off the CBFM & opks and both times I got my BFP - so fingers crossed for you xx
> 
> Afm - I did an opk (CD13) and a hint of a shadow, so I dont think I will O on CD15 this cycle as I have for the last 2 cycles.
> 
> actually the last time i was pregnant i didnt know n check only a couple of days after i had missed af...so i dont know...i met with my doc yday and he told me tht if i were pregnant it shud have shown by now...well...not anxious anymore...tomorrow either af will show up and illknow i have another go at it or then ill get alil excited...heeehehe :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> How many DPO are you then?xClick to expand...

Actually i didnt get a positive opk this mth but i know i ovulated bcos i got an progestrone test done on cd25 and it was 16...so i dont really know which day i ovulated but we did bd from day 10 till day 19....now im on cd31...got a BFN on cd28 with FMU and BFN again yday but tht was in the afternoon...so not oo hopeful..


----------



## Dazed

Bride2b said:


> Dazed - ugh how do you do the relaxed thing! That drives me crazy! BUT it does work. My cycles are still a little jumpy to do that. When I knew when I was O'ing I did lay off the CBFM & opks and both times I got my BFP - so fingers crossed for you xx

Well, for me, after so many years of trying I have just given up, but not given up.


----------



## pdxmom

do any of u c a line or am i imagining things...
https://mail-attachment.googleusercontent.com/attachment/u/0/?ui=2&ik=7f0d590acc&view=att&th=13c8916723330ab3&attid=0.1&disp=inline&safe=1&zw&saduie=AG9B_P9XDNwoWNUuqjAjYu-jEBqJ&sadet=1359509952522&sads=iMTw8JTVAo0nt7QuxFFoycStkzc


----------



## Dazed

I don't see an attachment hun.


----------



## pdxmom

oopppsss...wat abt now??
https://mail-attachment.googleusercontent.com/attachment/u/0/?ui=2&ik=7f0d590acc&view=att&th=13c89399b55f483a&attid=0.1&disp=inline&safe=1&zw&saduie=AG9B_P9XDNwoWNUuqjAjYu-jEBqJ&sadet=1359511955493&sads=2Ew17F5MoMjlO9gOqKsLc8R4DEM


----------



## pdxmom

i think i got it this time


----------



## Dazed

I am hesitant to say I see a line. Was it in the 10 min time?


----------



## Dazed

Well, I think I am finally ov'ing. I have had some pains, but guess what... in the right side with no tube! BD last night even if there is no point to it.


----------



## Bride2b

pdxmom said:


> i think i got it this time
> 
> View attachment 558093

I see a line....any news??????

Dazed I think I am about to O too from my side with a tube though :happydance: dont forget the other tube can suck it up!
I know what you mean about giving up but not - I did this with my first BFP as time was running out before my wedding to get a BFP & a baby born before the big day so I chilled out and thought well if it happens it happens...and it did! 
I have heard this happen to so many other women xx


----------



## pdxmom

Hi ladies,af showed up yday on time....the test i guess was an evap...a nasty joke...welll now onto making a valentine baby...all the best


----------



## Dazed

Sorry the witch got you PDX.


----------



## alleysm

Cd2 for me. Started my third round of clomid today. Very different regimen this time cd2 50mg, cd3-6 75mg, cd7 100mg. Really hoping my right ovary and half tube get their shit together this cycle.. Clomid makes me crazy!!


----------



## Dazed

alleysm said:


> Cd2 for me. Started my third round of clomid today. Very different regimen this time cd2 50mg, cd3-6 75mg, cd7 100mg. Really hoping my right ovary and half tube get their shit together this cycle.. Clomid makes me crazy!!

Sorry the witch got you too! That is a different regimen, I've never heard of that one with clomid (or at all). Typically its just the same dosage cd3-7. Hope it works for you and your body cooperates.


----------



## pdxmom

alleysm said:


> Cd2 for me. Started my third round of clomid today. Very different regimen this time cd2 50mg, cd3-6 75mg, cd7 100mg. Really hoping my right ovary and half tube get their shit together this cycle.. Clomid makes me crazy!!

Hey alleysm...i have to say ive never heard of this dosage before...hmmm...well watever works for u hun...all the best :thumbup:


----------



## pdxmom

Dazed said:


> Well, I think I am finally ov'ing. I have had some pains, but guess what... in the right side with no tube! BD last night even if there is no point to it.

Well theres always hope hun...dont worry the other other tube can always pick up the egg from the tubeless side...its known to have happened alot of time...all we have to do is BD and pray...none of our efforts go in vain :hugs::hugs:


----------



## pdxmom

AFM-cd3 today...i start y 3rd cycle of clomid today thro cd7...its all gud :)


----------



## Dazed

So I came up with the idea that I am going to start laying on my left side around ov time to maybe get the egg to flow to my left side. It may not do any good, but at least I can say I tried.


----------



## alleysm

I agree with you all too regarding the clomid dosage and there's an extra day too! I guess there's a method to the madness....we will see how it goes with my p4 test 7dpo..


----------



## Bride2b

Sorry ladies that AF got you! I hate AF!!!!

Good luck Alley I hope this is the magic formula for you.

Well I O'd but didnt achieve any sucessful bd action! I use a CBFM & got a peak Fri & Sat, we dtd Weds evening, not Thurs as I had my appointment with my doctor Friday, then Sat OH couldnt come (which is becoming more common as I think he is getting stressed knowing he needs to at O time). So now I feel like crap that he feels pressure especially when I am persistent and want sex & he knows that the reason is because I am O'ing. I feel I have wasted a month where I know I O'd from my tube side. 
Ive decided not to track O next cycle so there is not pressure on him.


----------



## alleysm

Dear LAWD!! Clomid makes me crazy! I have cried and cried over absolutely nothing! One more dose then five days until this emotional dysfunction has left my system! Whew! Oh but wait.... That puts me in tww... Phucking great!!!! Ugh!!


----------



## pdxmom

alleysm said:


> Dear LAWD!! Clomid makes me crazy! I have cried and cried over absolutely nothing! One more dose then five days until this emotional dysfunction has left my system! Whew! Oh but wait.... That puts me in tww... Phucking great!!!! Ugh!!

hahaha...ur soo funny...fortunately for me clomid gave me a slight head the first 2 mths but then nothing...maybe your special dosage is causing all these mad happenings :wacko:


----------



## Dazed

Oh god. I guess I was lucky too because I only got the hot flashes and that was enough for me!

How are you lovely ladies doing? I am assuming I am in the TWW with about a week to go before AF (lovely valentines give eh?). I am only figuring because I have started to cramp which I usually do about a week before, but the odd thing is pains in both ovaries. Gotta love the uncertainty of your body after a miscarriage.


----------



## kipkip

Hey ladies,

So glad I found this thread I'm also a one tuber after an ectopic pregnancy in Jan, last month.

Had the pregnancy and my right tube removed at 6 weeks... Had thisdone 3 weeks tomorrow

Me n hubby were really upset, took a week of back and forth to hospital for them to diagnose , even tho I told them I suspected ectiopic right from the start.......

Even tho it was only three weeks ago that we lost the pregnancy , I do feel really really eager to try again....... One doc said there's no medical reason to not TTC right away, another said wait till first AF, another said wait 3 months!!!

What have you done???

Also how long did it take for our period to return back to normal? ?????


----------



## Dazed

Hi Kip!

Your story mimics mine! Right tube, suspected for a week myself but was dismissed by docs. I was also told conflicting things about when to try again. I personally waited until after my first AF to try again. It took me about 5 weeks to get it and am currently waiting for my next one, so I can't gauge yet when they got back to normal. Hopefully some of the other girls can help you with that one.


----------



## kipkip

Well one things for sure I'm definitely gonna trust my own instinct!! I told my doc on our first 'booking in' appt that I suspected ectopic due to getting a v.v.v.early bfp and mild cramping, he shunned it off, made me feel like I was being a paranoid primip!!!

I'm desperate to get my AF now and get back to normal!! 

Feel like I'm not gonna feel right about wants happened until I'm pregnant again :(


----------



## Dazed

I suspected mine due to bleeding and dull pain on the right side and shoulder.


----------



## mama2four

Hi girls. I've been following this thread and thought I would say hi...I thought I had introduced myself already, but I guess not!
I had surgery for ectopic on 12/20. Lost my right tube. I had first AF on Jan.30th, so I'm CD13. I *think* I feel o pains...coming from both sides?! We dtd on 1/7 but have missed the rest of the weekend. Tried this morning, but DH wasn't into it and I was MAD and am just SAD right now because we are running out of time (DH had a vasectomy 2 hours before we discovered the ectopic). We are ntnp but I think I'm more for having another one than he is, so I feel like I'm secretly trying : (
I haven't noticed my usual ewcm but I'm afraid we missed our window. Definitely felt strong o pain last night around 11 before bed. Still think we have a chance?

How is everyone else doing? Where are you in your cycle?


----------



## Dazed

Mine felt like it was from both sides, but I suspect it was from my right side.

Did your DH have the vasectomy reversed?


----------



## mama2four

Dazed- I feel like I'm ov'ing a billion eggs!! Maybe b/c I'm just paying attn to it more. No, DH didn't have V reversed. I am just hoping his 'stockpile' holds out. We are just giving it one more go before he gets his stuff tested. I think that will give me the final closure I need to put everything behind me. Talk about beating the odds ~ one tube and a vasectomy. It would be a miralce!

and how do you put emoticons in posts? lol!


----------



## mama2four

kipkip said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> What have you done???
> 
> Also how long did it take for our period to return back to normal? ?????

KipKip...I had my surgery on the 12/20 and had spotting starting on the 12/25 and HEAVY bleeding on the 12/30 for a few days. I thought that was my first period, but nurse said unlikely. So then I had normal AF on 1/30 and I believe I am o'ing now.

My ob said we could ttc immediately b/c we didn't use any medication (metho...whatever) and I read somewhere that with the surgery the hcg levels drop immediately. So I'm not worried about trying so soon! Good luck to you!


----------



## Bride2b

Hi Mama & Kip kip.

My af took 8-9 weeks to return after the initial bleed after surgery. We didnt wait to ttc again, but my cycles were really irregular and all over the place to start with.

Mama i hope hubbys reserves work for you - if not when will he get a reversal?

I get my test results tomorrow from the blood & swabs taken - feel a bit nervous but I dont think there will be anything to worry about (hopefully) x Af is due in 2-3 days but as we didnt BD very much (or at all during O) I have very little hope this month!


----------



## gnomette

Hi girl's sorry I have mia my computer blew up an I have been on my phone an its been difficult to keep up an my whole family including me took it in turns to have a bug 
bride my Dr was Mr shervington I had to look at my letters cause I am honestly the worst person at remembering names x 
how's every one doing this cycle?


----------



## Dazed

Still waiting for AF. CD35 today which isn't unusual for me. My body is probably just trying to recuperate still, so its just a waiting game I guess.

Those of you that have had more than one AF after surgery, what were your cycles like after? I know after my natural MC, it took awhile to get to some sort of predictable schedule.


----------



## gnomette

Dazed said:


> Still waiting for AF. CD35 today which isn't unusual for me. My body is probably just trying to recuperate still, so its just a waiting game I guess.
> 
> Those of you that have had more than one AF after surgery, what were your cycles like after? I know after my natural MC, it took awhile to get to some sort of predictable schedule.

do you know when you ov'd an have you tested? xx


----------



## Dazed

No, I was taking the relaxed approach to things. I haven't tested either because I really don't feel any sort of symptom, not even the slightest of achy boobs.


----------



## mama2four

Dazed said:


> Still waiting for AF. CD35 today which isn't unusual for me. My body is probably just trying to recuperate still, so its just a waiting game I guess.
> 
> Those of you that have had more than one AF after surgery, what were your cycles like after? I know after my natural MC, it took awhile to get to some sort of predictable schedule.

Thinking back since the surgery, I swear the bleeding I had on the 12/30 was a proper AF and then I had AF on 1/30. I 'feel' like things are back to normal, but a nice glass window into my uterus would be nice, too:haha:

On another note girls...I just want to say that I feel so truly blessed and L.U.C.K.Y. that my ttc journey over the last 10 years has been so easy. I'm not trying to sound snotty or rude. I just want you all to know that my heart goes out to all of you whom have lost and also had to struggle with ttc. I feel selfish and stupid coming on here and 'complaining' or feeling 'why me' when you all have been through so much. I will pray everyday for each of you and hope that each and everyone of you get your new miracles.:hugs: I hope that if my ttc journey is over, it means that the blessings I have been given will be shared with all of you.:flower:

And now that I've figured out how to use all the little smiley face things, be prepared! I will use them all the time and probably inappropriately. :rofl: See!


----------



## Bride2b

mama2four said:


> Dazed said:
> 
> 
> Still waiting for AF. CD35 today which isn't unusual for me. My body is probably just trying to recuperate still, so its just a waiting game I guess.
> 
> Those of you that have had more than one AF after surgery, what were your cycles like after? I know after my natural MC, it took awhile to get to some sort of predictable schedule.
> 
> Thinking back since the surgery, I swear the bleeding I had on the 12/30 was a proper AF and then I had AF on 1/30. I 'feel' like things are back to normal, but a nice glass window into my uterus would be nice, too:haha:
> 
> On another note girls...I just want to say that I feel so truly blessed and L.U.C.K.Y. that my ttc journey over the last 10 years has been so easy. I'm not trying to sound snotty or rude. I just want you all to know that my heart goes out to all of you whom have lost and also had to struggle with ttc. I feel selfish and stupid coming on here and 'complaining' or feeling 'why me' when you all have been through so much. I will pray everyday for each of you and hope that each and everyone of you get your new miracles.:hugs: I hope that if my ttc journey is over, it means that the blessings I have been given will be shared with all of you.:flower:
> 
> And now that I've figured out how to use all the little smiley face things, be prepared! I will use them all the time and probably inappropriately. :rofl: See!Click to expand...

Ahh Thats very sweet xx :kiss: <---- thats a smilie just for you! LOL

Well here is what my AF did after the ectopic:

1st AF after surgery - 30th Aug, Ovulated cd 9-10, 12 day LP
2nd AF - 21st Sept, O'd cd 16-17, 12 day LP
3rd AF - 20th Oct, O'd cd 19-20, 12 day lp
4th AF - 21st Nov, O'd cd 15-16, 12 day LP
5th Af - 19th Dec, O'd cd 15-16, 13 day LP
6th AF - 17th Jan,O'd cd 16-17, 12 day LP
7th AF - 15th Feb 

I have noticed that since my first pregnancy & definately even more since the ectopic my AF has got really heavy.
Between my first pregnancy and the ectopic my LP got shorter & shorter - I had a 7 day LP the cycle before the ectopic. But since the ectopic thats been sorted out.

Just want to have some luck soon and get a take home baby xx


----------



## kipkip

Hey ladies!!! 

Still waiting on AF! Its 4 weeks and 1 day post op....

Are you counting the day of our op as CD1? 

I didn't really bleed much post op, it I did shed a 'decidual cast' 3 days before op ( when we still thought it was 'just' a miscarriage... So I'm wondering if because I shed this lining then that might be the reason I didn't bleed much coz there was no lining left IFYKWIM

Starting to get impatient! I knew my cycles perfectly before this!

Xxxx


----------



## mama2four

Dazed said:


> Yay! Another VAer. I'm in Portsmouth. Not to far from you.

I grew up in no.va...fairfax. Went to college in roanoke. I have family in norfolk and hampton roads! I'm in Colorado now!


----------



## mama2four

kipkip said:


> Hey ladies!!!
> 
> Still waiting on AF! Its 4 weeks and 1 day post op....
> 
> Are you counting the day of our op as CD1?
> 
> I didn't really bleed much post op, it I did shed a 'decidual cast' 3 days before op ( when we still thought it was 'just' a miscarriage... So I'm wondering if because I shed this lining then that might be the reason I didn't bleed much coz there was no lining left IFYKWIM
> 
> Starting to get impatient! I knew my cycles perfectly before this!
> 
> Xxxx

I wonder if my bleeding 5 days after the surgery was my lining? Although the doc never said anything about that...he just said my first AF would be heavy.
I guess it would make sense for the day of surgery to be CD1? But I didn't get AF until about 5-6 wks after surgery. 

I hope it gets back to normal for you ASAP:hugs:

I'm in the tww but I'm pretty sure we missed our chance this cycle b/c instead dtd on Valentine's Day, we had a nice fight about $$:cry:


----------



## Dazed

I counted my bleed after surgery as cd1 but I knew it would stIll be inacurate.

I actually work in Norfolk.


----------



## kipkip

mama2four said:


> kipkip said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!!!
> 
> Still waiting on AF! Its 4 weeks and 1 day post op....
> 
> Are you counting the day of our op as CD1?
> 
> I didn't really bleed much post op, it I did shed a 'decidual cast' 3 days before op ( when we still thought it was 'just' a miscarriage... So I'm wondering if because I shed this lining then that might be the reason I didn't bleed much coz there was no lining left IFYKWIM
> 
> Starting to get impatient! I knew my cycles perfectly before this!
> 
> Xxxx
> 
> I wonder if my bleeding 5 days after the surgery was my lining? Although the doc never said anything about that...he just said my first AF would be heavy.
> I guess it would make sense for the day of surgery to be CD1? But I didn't get AF until about 5-6 wks after surgery.
> 
> I hope it gets back to normal for you ASAP:hugs:
> 
> I'm in the tww but I'm pretty sure we missed our chance this cycle b/c instead dtd on Valentine's Day, we had a nice fight about $$:cry:Click to expand...

awww thats a shame about the fight on V.D :( hope u managed to sort it out!!!

did you TTC straight after ur ectopic or did u wait for your first AF?

well my bleeding was weird i was spotting up until the op, then bled straight after but only for an hour or so and it was only light and i have literally had nothing since.... but 3 days before i had really painful cramps and passed what could only be described as chicken skin! at first i thought it was the sac, but on further inspection it definately werent! my doc said to me that with ectopics the uterus can be sympathetic and try to expel whatever it can, in my case there was no baby but the lining within the womb and it literally shed the entire thing at once - which is why it was so painful!

but im just guessing that that's why i didnt bleed much post op!!


----------



## kipkip

Dazed said:


> I counted my bleed after surgery as cd1 but I knew it would stIll be inacurate.
> 
> I actually work in Norfolk.


yes im not reliying on op day as CD1 but thats the only parameters i have at the moment to go by!! 

so impatient! just want to get back to normal and TTC again!!!


----------



## mama2four

kipkip said:


> mama2four said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kipkip said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!!!
> 
> Still waiting on AF! Its 4 weeks and 1 day post op....
> 
> Are you counting the day of our op as CD1?
> 
> I didn't really bleed much post op, it I did shed a 'decidual cast' 3 days before op ( when we still thought it was 'just' a miscarriage... So I'm wondering if because I shed this lining then that might be the reason I didn't bleed much coz there was no lining left IFYKWIM
> 
> Starting to get impatient! I knew my cycles perfectly before this!
> 
> Xxxx
> 
> I wonder if my bleeding 5 days after the surgery was my lining? Although the doc never said anything about that...he just said my first AF would be heavy.
> I guess it would make sense for the day of surgery to be CD1? But I didn't get AF until about 5-6 wks after surgery.
> 
> I hope it gets back to normal for you ASAP:hugs:
> 
> I'm in the tww but I'm pretty sure we missed our chance this cycle b/c instead dtd on Valentine's Day, we had a nice fight about $$:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> awww thats a shame about the fight on V.D :( hope u managed to sort it out!!!
> 
> did you TTC straight after ur ectopic or did u wait for your first AF?
> 
> well my bleeding was weird i was spotting up until the op, then bled straight after but only for an hour or so and it was only light and i have literally had nothing since.... but 3 days before i had really painful cramps and passed what could only be described as chicken skin! at first i thought it was the sac, but on further inspection it definately werent! my doc said to me that with ectopics the uterus can be sympathetic and try to expel whatever it can, in my case there was no baby but the lining within the womb and it literally shed the entire thing at once - which is why it was so painful!
> 
> but im just guessing that that's why i didnt bleed much post op!!Click to expand...

Wow- I'm so sorry you had to experience that. I seemed to just have a normal bleed and it felt like my cycle was right back to normal. I don't think I passed anything? I thought I had o pains in Jan, but it didn't happen that cycle. We ttc right away bc doc said to go ahead and we have a limited supply :spermy: to work with, if any at all!


----------



## kipkip

oh right so ur doc said for you to TTC straight away before you got ur first AF?

did ur doc also say that you still have a chance of conceiving on the tube-less side as the fallopian tube on the other side can pick it up? i find that really hard to believe to be honest!!!


----------



## mama2four

kipkip said:


> oh right so ur doc said for you to TTC straight away before you got ur first AF?
> 
> did ur doc also say that you still have a chance of conceiving on the tube-less side as the fallopian tube on the other side can pick it up? i find that really hard to believe to be honest!!!

Yup...he said I could be pregnant in six weeks! There was no worry, according to him, to ttc immediately. 

He didn't mention anything about missing a cycle b/c I didn't have a tube on one side, etc. He didn't say my chances were any less, so I'm guessing the picking up the egg on the other side is possible (although I'm with you...it seems like that is hard to believe?) But we hope for the best :winkwink: My doctor is VERY down-to-earth and doesn't try to sugarcoat anything, so I really think if he didn't think we had a good shot to conceive again he would have told me.

Any sign of AF yet? Any chance you might have ovulated since the surgery? I hope your cycle arrives soon!:hugs:


----------



## Bride2b

Kip Kip the chicken skin thing would have freaked me out!!!!

I asked my doctor about the other tube picking it up but didnt seem to say yes or no, he just said that it doesnt appear we ovulate from alternate sides alternate months - so inconclusive really!!!

I had an Ultrasound today to check everything in there is ok which it appears to be. I now have to wait for my OH to do his semen analysis - which I think he is worried to do just incase it shows that his sperm isnt great - I'm hoping all is ok. So once he gets this done I can see what the next stage is going to be. My doctor did suggest doing a lap & dye but wont do that until hubbys sperm test is done. I JUST WANT A BABY! I will do anything at this point in time to have one!


----------



## mama2four

I asked my doctor about the other tube picking it up but didnt seem to say yes or no, he just said that it doesnt appear we ovulate from alternate sides alternate months - so inconclusive really!!!


^^I think I read somewhere that both ovaries prepare eggs equally every month, but the 'health' or readiness of the egg is what determines which side releases. So you could release from the same side every month simply because that ovary is producing 'better' eggs!

Let's just hope our good tube side are producing the 'quality' eggies:thumbup:

And Bride..I will be praying for you guys. I can't imagine the pain and heartbreak you and your oh have experienced. I hope oh tests come back perfect and that God provides you with lots of bundles in the future!:hugs:


----------



## Dazed

I can attest that your chances can be the same after ectopic. I just had another early loss/chemical.


----------



## alleysm

Oh dazed.. so sorry!


----------



## mama2four

Oh no Dazed. My heart is breaking with you. I'm so sorry.:hugs:


----------



## Bride2b

Uh no I'm sorry Dazed! Did you O from the tube or non tube side? Hopefully you will get pg really quickly as they say that after a mc women are more fertile - again discuss ladies!


----------



## Bride2b

Thank you mama for your kind words xxx


----------



## Dazed

I actually don't know what side. Never made it to an ultrasound.

Thanks ladies.


----------



## kipkip

Oh Dazed I'm so sorry to hear of our loss!!! It's so unfair :cry:

Why does this happen its unjustifiable :growlmad:

Big hugs to u and your OH x x x x x


----------



## kipkip

Nope still no AF and all bfps!!!!

Yes the chicken skin thing did freak me out! Itwas so weird coz wen it happened they still thought I was miscarrying not ectopic so wen this came out all curled up and wrapped around a big clot it looked like a fetus it was horrible... Weren't till I had a look in it that I reallsied it weren't anything resembling a baby ..... 

Its 5 weeks post op today ... Just want go bleed!!!!


----------



## pdxmom

Hi Ladies,
how r all of u?
dazed im sorry ur goin thro this honey...b strong..
AFM- its been a while since ive posted here but lots has happened so let me update u...its goin to b a long post so pls bear with me...
So we 'tried' last mth...i know i ovulated as i had a progestrone drawn on cd25 and came back 16 so i knew i had ovulated...took a couple of hpts but all negative...AF showed up on the exact day and time she was expected...took an hpt even in the morning she came still negative...i was upset for a bit but then i was fine thinking ah well its valentines mth...well get caught this mth and was really looking forward to our trip to san diego in the valentines week..so cd3 af was all over and dh and me did some bding...all gud till ard cd6 wen i started spotting brownish/redish stuff in the evening after ard an hr of cramping...i called my doc the next morning as i was scheduled to do an HSG dye test ( its the test where they insert some dye into your uterus which goes thro your fallopian tubes to c if its open or if there r any blokages) the nurse asked my doc and told me tht alil bit of spotting is just fine to in for the test...so i did...was thrilled tht the one tube i have is all clear and gud to go...was still spotting...spotting got a wee bit heavier from cd8...come cd10 it was still there...but i thought ill just take an ovulation test to c if i can try this mth again or is the ovulation being affected by the test...got an instinct positive on the opk which really bewildered me...just of of curiosity itook a HPT and lo and behold BFP...i couldnt believe my eyes...i was shaking while i showed dh the stick...frantically called in tomy drs ofc and told him wat was goin on...he asked me to go in for some blood work which i did...he called back later in the afternoon with the results saying tht i was pregnant but with very low levels and was also suprised tht the hpt cud detect the pregnancy....my hcg level was at 35 and progestrone was at 3.2.....Well obviously i didnt know wat to say...he said mayb i had got pregnant after wen i thought i had my period which cud only b cd3 cos we hadnt done anything after tht....the other option he gave was tht he said tht probably the levels r goin back down...which is im losing the pregnancy which didnt even make sense toh i cos i have alread finished my period and i shudnt have got a period if my progestrone wasnt all the way down...so now here i am in limbo waiting for tomorrow to go in and get blood draws again to c the difference in results...dont know wat to expect...dont know wat to feel..was telling dh tht we r probaby the only ppl who r so strssed the day we found out we r pregnant...Well then the tests next day revealed tht my levels had gone to down to hcg25 and progestrone 1.8 so my doc told me it wasnt a viable pregnancy...i was obviously sad but honestly releaved to at least know wat was goin on....its been 10 days since these tests now and my levels still havent gone down completely and its keeps fluctualting between 25 and 40...my doc has now asked me to go in for yet another blood draw tomorrow and then if they levels havent fallen considrabley then hes thinking of giving me a metho shot..im not too excited abt this shot as ive read tht we will have to wait to try again for at least 3 mths which sucks...
:cry::cry:


----------



## alleysm

I'm so very sorry Pdx! I've had metho twice. I would suggest you have them do a scan and see what is going on in there. Hugs to you


----------



## mama2four

pdx...I'm so sorry! I hope you get some answers soon and that you won't have to do the metho shot. I agree with allysm...ask them for a scan.

This is all just so unfair and bewildering. I'm so sorry girls :hugs:


----------



## kipkip

oh pdx thats awful im sorry to hear ur going thru that.... what a horrible place to be thiking of BFP and all this afterwards :( its not fair

fingers crossed u wont need MTX, but if you do then you do, and if thats what it takes to get ur levels back down to normal...

xxxxx


----------



## kipkip

got my first AF today, 37 days after surgery....

never been so happy to bleed!!!

im obv gonna TTC after this, but im thinking that this cycle is hopeless as I would be ovulating from the tubeless side (after ovulating from the 'good' side to get this current AF)....

x


----------



## mama2four

Well I'm happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You get to get "back in the saddle" so to speak!

I wish we could get some clear answers regarding how things work down there...it seems we've all been told different things. I hope your ovaries and eggs cooperate this month. Ya never know!


----------

